# Phals after 1 year..



## paphioboy (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi all. Just to show some of my baby phals now quite 'grown-up'...  Here they are at the end of last year (the leaves were only slightly exceeding the rims of the 3-inch plastic pots):





And here's how they look now:




Too bad these are NoID.. If I remember correctly, I bought 2 each of yellow and red novelty hybrids with lots of fine stripes and dots. Will see how they bloom out..


----------



## Clark (Oct 24, 2010)

They all look anxious to bloom.


----------



## Hera (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice growing. Can't wait to see the blooms.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2010)

Greatly grown plants :clap:


----------

